

Lean Startup Techniques: In Praise of Poll Widgets - gsaines
http://georgesaines.com/2010/05/16/lean-startup-techniques-in-praise-of-poll-widgets/

======
gsaines
If anyone would like to see the polls on our site, you can login with an HN
account:

un: hackernews pass: hackernews

You can access the poll archive from the homepage by clicking on the link
underneath the poll widget.

Also, I'm looking for feedback on my writing style, so if you have thoughts,
I'd be really interested to hear them!

